
Skype for Business Alternatives: Why Nuro, the Cyber Security Messaging Choice - SofiaNuro
http://nuro.im/skype-for-business-alternatives/
======
brudgers
I scanned the website, but there's nothing about the architectural or
technical aspects of Nuro's security model, so I am still wondering what it
actually does to achieve its claims.

